# Particular SBC Pastor Seeking Church In Need of Pastor



## thistle93

Hi! A few of you have already helped me with ideas of seeking out churches in need of a pastor but I thought I would open up to all. Ideally I am looking for a SBC church which embraces the doctrines of grace and is non-dispensational in eschatology but I am open to going outside SBC as long as church is still baptistic, not opposed to doctrines of grace nor strongly dispensational. If you hear of any such church that needs a pastor please let me know. I have an MDiv with 5 years pastoral experience. Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## arapahoepark

Here's a link for Reformed Baptist churches, I hope in someway it helps
Reformed Baptist Church Directory


----------



## Quatchu

RTS vocational services, there seem to be a few on there. RTS


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I don't want to assume you know about this and not post the link: Founders Ministries | Founders-Friendly Churches

I helped a Church in Okinawa call a Pastor based on advertising a position through Founders Ministries.


----------



## Pilgrim

You may want to try the Founders Minister's Search email group if you haven't already. Pastors post their resumes and people from churches looking for pastors participate and post information about their church as well. 

I do know of a small RB church near my hometown that is looking for a pastor. They have not had a regular pastor (i.e. one that is not an interim) in about 6-7 years from what I understand. I will PM you.


----------



## Gage Browning

May the Lord grant you a fine pasture in which to shepherd!


----------

